# Help with generating JPEG files from RAW files on SD card



## DScience (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello all,

So I am still a beginner and a noob. I went on a road trip last week to see the redwood forests in Northern California. However I shot all my shots in RAW because that's what I usually do. Now that I think about it, I should have shot most of the 'snap shot' like photos in JPEG so I didn't have to go and edit all of them in post.

Now this might sound stupid, but I've never used any of the included software from Nikon. Is there anyway to import the RAW files on my SD cards and have the software convert them to JPEG as they would in camera, with "general camera edits" added to the photo?

I know how to convert to JPEG from RAW on my computer. But then they will just be the RAW file in a JPEG form with NO edits. Does this make sense?


Thanks a ton!

DScience


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2010)

You should be able to do a batch process of all the raw photos to what ever parameters you select and convert them all to jpg.  My question would be, WHY?  

The purpose of shooting raw is to post process the photos yourself to get the best out of that photo, not have some machine with no brain and no understanding apply a bunch of set parameters to the photos.  

If you want that to occur you might as well shoot in jpg mode.


----------



## DScience (Mar 31, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You should be able to do a batch process of all the raw photos to what ever parameters you select and convert them all to jpg.  My question would be, WHY?
> 
> The purpose of shooting raw is to post process the photos yourself to get the best out of that photo, not have some machine with no brain and no understanding apply a bunch of set parameters to the photos.
> 
> If you want that to occur you might as well shoot in jpg mode.



Thanks.

But I don't think you understood what I said. 

I usually shoot in RAW so that I can preserve the detail and do a lot of PP. But my point is that I have A LOT of different types of photos; snap shots. I can't run a batch edit in Lightroom because they are all different and require different amounts of editing.

Thus, I SHOULD have shot in JPEG mode but it was in RAW.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah the only way I know how to do something like that for different scenes would be to use Lightroom and use some general settings like punch and auto tone.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2010)

DScience said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to do a batch process of all the raw photos to what ever parameters you select and convert them all to jpg.  My question would be, WHY?
> ...



I understood you to say that you wanted the "snap shot" type photos imported and converted from Raw to JPG with the in camera parameters so you don't have to post process.  The camera doesn't know a landscape from a portrait.  Each of the different program modes have set parameters.  

Since you didn't shoot jpg in the first place you can import the photos in raw, select the "snap shot" photos and set your batch process parameters to the same parameters that the camera is pre-programed too for what ever mode you want.  The in camera processing to JPG is done with a group of set parameters.  You should be able to modify the parameters in the camera which means you can see what they are now and duplicate them. 

You may have to do more than one batch process for different type of photos for the different program parameters your camera has.  

Perhaps a good place to start is with the software that came with your camera.  I'm a Canon guy and Canon has a program called Picture Style Editor that allows you to apply the different programed styles to raw files.


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2010)

DScience said:


> Is there anyway to import the RAW files on my SD cards and have the software convert them to JPEG as they would in camera, with "general camera edits" added to the photo?
> 
> DScience


I believe you can do that with Nikon's View NX, that came with your camera on the Nikon Software Suite disc.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 1, 2010)

I use PSCS file browser and Dr Browns image processor (free off web, google it) I then flag similar exposures in the file browser then open dr B processor, select my parameters, select process first image box and click run. The first opens in camera raw, I make adjustments, click ok and the processor runs through each flagged image with the same settings, at finish I return and either select process unflagged, or flag others and repeat the process on others similarly exposed. The Dr brown script works great for this, especially if you have raw shots varying in exposure and don't want to batch them altogether, it also works portrait or landscape mode and outputs tiff or jpeg depending on your selection, hope this helps, Harry


----------



## Garbz (Apr 2, 2010)

Nikon View NX, or Nikon Capture NX will not only produce the same results as your camera, but read any settings you may have from the RAW file.


----------

